# Logitech G910 Romer-G Mechanical Switches



## zaQon

http://gaming.logitech.com/en-us/product/rgb-gaming-keyboard-g910 official page




 Romer-G Mechanical Switch&G910 Detailed





Is it any good? What do u think about those switches? I hope its not chinese like razer did.


----------



## maxvons

Looks quite cool. Not sure if I'm gettine one though. Quite happy with my G710+ and Cherry MX Brown switches.


----------



## Derp

I'm interested in the switches but the keyboard looks pretty bad as a whole. This seems to be a recurring theme when it comes to Logitech products and my preferences.


----------



## hza

On the first sight I thought like "*** what an ugly thing", but in the videos it doesn't look ugly anymore. *gg*


----------



## boogdud

Wonder how loud the keys are compared to the browns on the 710. While it is kind of obnoxious looking in the pics I think with a more standard lighting scheme it wouldn't look so bad. Also, it appears to have a pretty small profile width-wise which is really nice.


----------



## thuNDa

At least it's something else than the basically same mechanical keyboards over and over again for years.
I wonder if the total keytravel is now 3mm in total compared to 4mm of cherry switches, or if they just set the actuation point higher to 1.5mm instead of the usual 2mm.
The cherry ML-switches have only 3mm keytravel in total too, and if they wouldn't get stuck alot while being pressed from the wrong angle, they would be the best switches for gaming in my opinion.
But anyways, they should have cut off another millimeter after the actuation point if they have indeed 3mm total keytravel now(actuation point at 1.5mm, bottom out at 2mm preferably to a piece of rubber, for silencing reasons).


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogdud*
> 
> Wonder how loud the keys are compared to the browns on the 710. While it is kind of obnoxious looking in the pics I think with a more standard lighting scheme it wouldn't look so bad. Also, it appears to have a pretty small profile width-wise which is really nice.


Check out the keyboard on the website. You can choose what color to show etc. there. I think it looks way better in the typical Logitech light blue. Looks better in a solid color IMO.


----------



## Wheezo

The indents in the keys would get on my nerves I would think...


----------



## Jixr

bleh, there won't be any aftermarket keycaps, it looks something from fast and the furious, and isn't the right way to go.

Logitech should have just bied their time and used cherry switches, Razer is already getting plenty of flack for using 'chinese knock off' switches, and I can see lots of people buying this, then later they will want to mod itt, and end up selling it because there isn't anything you can do to it.


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> bleh, there won't be any aftermarket keycaps, it looks something from fast and the furious, and isn't the right way to go.
> Logitech should have just bied their time and used cherry switches, Razer is already getting plenty of flack for using 'chinese knock off' switches, and I can see lots of people buying this, then later they will want to mod itt, and end up selling it because there isn't anything you can do to it.


The only thing I could think people would want to mod with this is the software side, similar to the G15 G19 LCD screens. Also mods similar to Corsair RGB keyboards, given this keyboard also support individual key illumination.

Does anyone know how long Corsair has exclusivity on the Cherry RGB keys? Logitech took the high road and seem to just make their own switch, not what razer did which is obviously just a knock-off Cherry MX made to get around Corsair's exclusivity with Cherry.








http://gaming.logitech.com/en-us/articles/romer-g
In terms of how the lighting is done I'd say Logitech has done a good job in designing a keycap. It's lit from the center of the switch and the keycap is supported along the edges not from a center post, so it probably doesn't wobble like the MX mount does(vares on keycaps ofc). If the switch has no durability issues then Logitech has a better switch than what Cherry has given us. It just won't be supported by the current Cherry MX aftermarket ecosystem, but that can be said of any mech keyboard that doesn't use the MX mount.

So while the Cherry RGB will have red, blue, brown, and black switches they also bleed light from under the keycaps. Which is a preference and is even embraced by how Corsair does their keyboard. Some like the bleed others do not. Logitech's will only have 1 actuation force(45g) but it will have a keycap that probably bleeds from the sides less and wobbles less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> The indents in the keys would get on my nerves I would think...


That's the main thing I'm worried about is the feel of those indents. With Logitech you never know the G502 and 402 look much wider than they are in your hand. So it's difficult to tell how severe those indents are though pictures. I'm sure it's pretty close to normal keycaps just made to look more extreme, which seems to be Logitech's design mantra now of days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hza*
> 
> On the first sight I thought like "*** what an ugly thing", but in the videos it doesn't look ugly anymore. *gg*


Agreed, individually lighting switches and doing things like having the light change color when activated etc. while fun from a programming perspective tends to make the keyboard too busy visually. I'd probably make them all a washed out green for regular use. Something like this.

http://news.logitech.com/press-release/consumer-products/logitech-engineers-most-advanced-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-world
Seems like logitech designed the swtich to be direct compeition to Cherry MX switches. All the comparisons to "competing mechanical switches" are comparisons to Cherry MX switches.

25% less travel distance; Cherry MX is 2mm *.75 =1.5mm
40% more durable; Cherry MX is 50million * 1.4=70million

45g actuation force
1.5mm travel distance till actuation
Not sure if it's clicky or not you could sorta hear the keyboard in their videos but the dubstep covers it up
Tactile(found a response on their facebook)
Also found "If you mean the wrist rest, it's interchangeable with a larger one and a smaller one." So it comes with 2 wrist rest.

I'm probably going to pick one up just because it's a different switch, currently using a TKL cherry brown i've had for years. I'd go smaller but I actually regularly use all the extra keys including F keys and reason I'm somewhat interested in this new keyboard is that I've recently been having to pull out a cheap numpad just to get work done so I figured I might as well get a new desk and use a full keyboard again.


----------



## missalaire




----------



## GizmoDuck

Those indents....

Logitech is late to the mechanical RGB switch party. Corsair already took my money for the K70 RGB. I couldn't be happier. What a great product.


----------



## Jixr

corsair has exclusive rights on Cherry RBG until the end of 2014

So expect everyone who isn't jumping on the bandwagon of copy cat switches to have actually cherry rgb boards in mid 2015


----------



## boogdud

Honestly I'm kind of pleased it's not a cherry ripoff, especially if they managed to make a good mechanical switch with none (or less) of the 'cherry wiggle'.


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogdud*
> 
> Honestly I'm kind of pleased it's not a cherry ripoff, especially if they managed to make a good mechanical switch with none (or less) of the 'cherry wiggle'.


Hopefully they share more about the switch before it's November release date. Considering how great the G502 sensor turned out and the G402 consideration of a niche market(0 smoothing), I actually have good expectations for logitech to make a decent quality switch. Although their aesthetic design always seems to be too avant garde.

Let's all hope the new switch mount doesn't have alps or cherry wobble.
Anyways more stuff








Exclusive, hope it's short time exclusive more keyboards that have the switch the more people will make different keycaps
















So 45g, soft tactile. I imagine the shorter travel distance to actuation and different keymount leads this to a different feel even without considering if the internals are a different set up.


----------



## doomleika

2 year warranty only? lose interest


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomleika*
> 
> 2 year warranty only? lose interest


Yeah they cut the warranty down. Use to be 3 years. Even the new G710 is 2 years now. Tells me they have lost some faith in their own products.


----------



## doomleika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Yeah they cut the warranty down. Use to be 3 years. Even the new G710 is 2 years now. Tells me they have lost some faith in their own products.


I mean... I can accept they cut down mid tier product like G402,(G100s still 3 years BTW), but for a keyboard cost me 180 USD, I expect top of the line treatment.

still that's better than their competor though.


----------



## nismoskyline

finally... something that actually seems like an upgrade and not a sidegrade from my g510


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doomleika*
> 
> 2 year warranty only? lose interest
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they cut the warranty down. Use to be 3 years. Even the new G710 is 2 years now. Tells me they have lost some faith in their own products.
Click to expand...

They probably are reducing it down to what everyone else is at. Logitech's customer service has been at least for me the easiest to deal with(US).


----------



## MasterBash

I wonder how they will stack up against MX red, the actuation is lower but the fact that they are tactile may require a bit more force to actuate may slow things down a bit.
Design looks like crap, but the features are there. I wish they would come out with a TKL version though. I don't use the numpad for anything.


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> I wonder how they will stack up against MX red, the actuation is lower but the fact that they are tactile may require a bit more force to actuate may slow things down a bit.
> Design looks like ****, but the features are there. I wish they would come out with a TKL version though. I don't use the numpad for anything.


They might try a TKL version something like this
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=114&cp_id=11401&cs_id=1140102&p_id=10579&seq=1&format=2
Add the little plastic shelf called ARX dock and keep the macro keys and you have a sorta logitech styled TKL. I doubt logitech will ever do a mechanical keyboard that's just plain and styled classically(plain rectangle or just flat board). Frankly i wouldn't want them to anything there are a ton on the market already even individually lit RGB will hit the market either corsair with a k65 or when exclusivity ends other companies.

http://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/1627-logitech-g910-romer-g-switch-specs
They might do a TKL just because i think the G13 is a dead product as they are phasing out the LCD screens on keyboards for the ARX program which uses home WIFI to communicate with table/smartphone, meaning it's also independent of keyboard. The ARX dock is just a convenient stand it seems like.

I think the design looks fine, the thing just looks more wild because of the wrist rest and the choice to demonstrate individually backlit color choices. Remove the wrist rest and change the lights to all one color and you have a pretty decent looking keyboard. Similar issue to G710+, lop off wrist rest and repaint the orange trim to black and you have a decent looking keyboard.


----------



## TK421

this is how a proper keyboard is supposed to look like >_>



slimline chassis, with nothing useless.


----------



## nismoskyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> this is how a proper keyboard is supposed to look like >_>
> 
> 
> 
> slimline chassis, with nothing useless.


That's very debatable. Numpads are extremely useful sometimes, and the media controls I've found to be quite convenient. Also, I like the Idea of real time temperature display and whatnot, when I had gtx 480s I hated always tabbing out of some games to make sure they weren't overheating. The things they add I'll admit aren't for all people, but the features are nice if you think you'll use them.


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> this is how a proper keyboard is supposed to look like >_>
> 
> 
> 
> slimline chassis, with nothing useless.
> 
> 
> 
> That's very debatable. Numpads are extremely useful sometimes, and the media controls I've found to be quite convenient. Also, I like the Idea of real time temperature display and whatnot, when I had gtx 480s I hated always tabbing out of some games to make sure they weren't overheating. The things they add I'll admit aren't for all people, but the features are nice if you think you'll use them.
Click to expand...

Numpads are extremely important for anyone that does data entry, kind of falls to the wayside if you don't. Anyways why would logitech make another bare minimum 60% or TKL keyboard nothing else there are so many of those on the market already and a "classic" look won't showroom well in a store, it doesn't make the keyboard stick out. Plus it would lose to the existing market as anyone that loves that look will want keycaps so they will stick to MX mounts or even ALPS.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> this is how a proper keyboard is supposed to look like >_>
> 
> 
> 
> slimline chassis, with nothing useless.


Actually i don't like compact keyboards.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> That's very debatable. Numpads are extremely useful sometimes, and the media controls I've found to be quite convenient. Also, I like the Idea of real time temperature display and whatnot, when I had gtx 480s I hated always tabbing out of some games to make sure they weren't overheating. The things they add I'll admit aren't for all people, but the features are nice if you think you'll use them.


Media controls can be achieved through FN modifier keys and F-keys. Save space and use less switches (lower manufacturing cost).

Personally I'd configure an OSD to run with a game overlay (take example: forum.notebookreview.com/alienware/655138-how-monitoring-cpu-gpu-temperatures-game-benchmark-screen-display.html ). Less strain and requires less physical hardware. The LCD (or the newer ARX dock) is sometimes useful for MMO/RTS, not so much in FPS.

These two methods isn't recommended to be used though, media controls need the HID service in windows to be enabled. And windows wastes more CPU and GPU cycles because of applets / OSD. Causing input lag.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semantics*
> 
> Numpads are extremely important for anyone that does data entry, kind of falls to the wayside if you don't. Anyways why would logitech make another bare minimum 60% or TKL keyboard nothing else there are so many of those on the market already and a "classic" look won't showroom well in a store, it doesn't make the keyboard stick out. Plus it would lose to the existing market as anyone that loves that look will want keycaps so they will stick to MX mounts or even ALPS.


It's a *gaming* keyboard, why would you like for your home row be so far away from your mouse?


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> It's a *gaming* keyboard, why would you like for your home row be so far away from your mouse?


So what you're saying is buy a G13/Orbweaver







60%/Truly Ergonomic layout all the way TKL isn't going far enough!


Spoiler: Tangent



Anyways I used numpad for games SC:BW used numpad regularly to adjust the camera as macro and thus the keyboard was more important than keeping my hands on the mouse, I wasn't some chump as BW i placed in iccup first couple seasons consistently in B,B+ till i stopped playing BW. ARMA series is quite nice with a numpad or you could just remap everything. Playing Roms binding to numpad can be preferred like use of arrow keys for much older games.

There are also some rare cases, I found my left handed friend used the numpad whenever possible in games, he'd just rebind everything to suit his needs. wasd was far to close and okl; wasn't quite right for him he liked the feel of the defined edges you got with the numpad.

MMO players use numpad, well some of them do to make obvious binds to inventory or spells.

alt codes ☻☻☻

Entering in CD keys <- massive gaming potential!


Plus like i said this is their showroom product, think of it like top of the line most features widest appeal. If they release another keyboard at lower price it may fancy them to make something like that monoprice keyboard i linked to earlier in the thread.


----------



## doomleika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> this is how a proper keyboard is supposed to look like >_>
> 
> 
> 
> slimline chassis, with nothing useless.


I would like to see macro key up above f1-f12 keys

as a programmer myself I don't like any stupid key at left of keyboard
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Media controls can be achieved through FN modifier keys and F-keys. Save space and use less switches (lower manufacturing cost).
> 
> Personally I'd configure an OSD to run with a game overlay (take example: forum.notebookreview.com/alienware/655138-how-monitoring-cpu-gpu-temperatures-game-benchmark-screen-display.html ). Less strain and requires less physical hardware. The LCD (or the newer ARX dock) is sometimes useful for MMO/RTS, not so much in FPS.
> 
> These two methods isn't recommended to be used though, media controls need the HID service in windows to be enabled. And windows wastes more CPU and GPU cycles because of applets / OSD. Causing input lag.
> It's a *gaming* keyboard, why would you like for your home row be so far away from your mouse?


When most people buy a keyboard they expect it's usable at both usable at work and gaming.

as a 80% lover myself, the fact is non standard keyboard is pummeled by sales to a point where our local retailer decided not to sell them at all. that's how bad it is.

I would settle with a detachable numpad.


----------



## semantics

I do like the detachable numpad ever since microsoft did it with the x6. It's probably expensive but hell you're selling a RGB individually lit and controlled keyboard for 180 USD why not shove the extra 20-30 bucks and go for it.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Agree with all of the above.
They need to educate people how comfortable to game with a TKL layout.
Personally, I'm using a 75%, cos I need function keys in BF4.
Back to the topic, I really miss the logitech volume knob & g-keys. I love them since G110 & G510.
If they make a TKL version, I'll try one


----------



## semantics

Eh depends on how big you are at 6'1" full size keyboard fits fine and so does TKL, i have to put 60% further out because that's too close together for me. I'm sure Logitech could try a TKL just to promote their switch more but they'd probably need the marketing department to back them.

Not sure TKL sell well retail currently. 60% def wouldn't sell well retail that's too niche.


----------



## TK421

They need to make the keyboard modular like the ones mad catz do, (removable macro keys, numpad, volume control, and LCD/ARX dock). Now that's worth $200


----------



## hza

.... No one should copy MC on anything.


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hza*
> 
> ... No one should copy MC on anything.


Well detachable numpad was copied from Microsoft's X6 so ain't that bad








I wouldn't copy that like 300 dollar monstority MC sells though.

I think logitech moving their LCDs to smartphone and tablets is a good move lets people have those apps. I mostly like them for monitoring system cooling and keeping track of who's speaking on VIOP, i know i could do it with game overlays but i don't like it, messes with the look of the game. Similar to how i prefer dedicated media keys instead of modkey+another key.

Without buying a specific keyboard, plus it means they don't have to attach a power adapter like the G19/MC 300 dollar monstrosity keyboard


----------



## germansoul

Sent back my RGB K70 and pre-ordered the g710 (blue). Didn't like the indents on this board - at least at first look.


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *germansoul*
> 
> Sent back my RGB K70 and pre-ordered the g710 (blue). Didn't like the indents on this board - at least at first look.


Apparently they were sharper or larger or w.e for the keycaps but it was toned down for production, a recommendation they took from their sponsored teams. Which i'm not sure if that means the one pictured is a production sample or not. Easy thing about it being a logitech gaming keyboard it's easy to check it out at a best buy, even if the one at the best buy is a little messed up because some jerk too a knife to it or pounded on it.


----------



## hza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semantics*
> 
> I think logitech moving their LCDs to smartphone and tablets is a good move lets people have those apps. I mostly like them for monitoring system cooling and keeping track of who's speaking on VIOP, i know i could do it with game overlays but i don't like it, messes with the look of the game. Similar to how i prefer dedicated media keys instead of modkey+another key.


Copied from Roccat Skeltr.







Roccat always has good ideas that Logi uses in future products like G-Shift thing: EasyShift f.e. I don't like the looks of the G910's palm rest. Otherwise it's ok, but I like the looks of the Skeltr more. Only downside is Skeltr is not mechanical, but if it has good domes, I'll really consider it over G910. (Nowadays I also go with looks).


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hza*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *semantics*
> 
> I think logitech moving their LCDs to smartphone and tablets is a good move lets people have those apps. I mostly like them for monitoring system cooling and keeping track of who's speaking on VIOP, i know i could do it with game overlays but i don't like it, messes with the look of the game. Similar to how i prefer dedicated media keys instead of modkey+another key.
> 
> 
> 
> Copied from Roccat Skeltr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roccat always has good ideas that Logi uses in future products like G-Shift thing: EasyShift f.e. I don't like the looks of the G910's palm rest. Otherwise it's ok, but I like the looks of the Skeltr more. Only downside is Skeltr is not mechanical, but if it has good domes, I'll really consider it over G910. (Nowadays I also go with looks).
Click to expand...

How did they copy something that doesn't exist as a product yet in less than a month







. Anyways Roccat uses bluetooth, logitech uses wifi network to connect the computer to smartphone or tablet. Roccat has made something closer to the integration of keyboard for smartphone or tablet that you see normally in retail and combined that with extra software to control other fuctions. Logitech made just a general app that works regardless if you have the keyboard or not. Roccats implementation is more expensive but benefits in that you can use the keyboard to type to your phone or tablet it's not clear you can do that though wifi like you can though bluetooth.


----------



## iCrap

It looks completely 1337gamerbro imo. Worse then corsair's new crab logo
I used to like logitech but their new stuff is total crap. I like my G700 and G400 but the new ones are so ugly.


----------



## exitone

Not sure if anyone knew, but these switches were developed in collaboration with Omron.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Interesting - would like to review it, not sure about own it - because right now....nothing will get me moving from my babies:


----------



## Emexrulsier

I like the idea of this keyboard, I am currently using the G19 and do use the screen a lot as I do the media keys also I can't use keyboards without wrist rests as I feel my left hand sits at a weird angle. The arx system could make for some interesting case mods with android run lcd screens built into the chasis or maybe even fancy monitors with lcds built in that are linked to the keyboard...


----------



## StaticVoidMain

I have a Roccat Ryos MK Pro. Couldn't be happier until Isaw the RGB line of Corsair. I bought the K95 RGB and returned it for one reason:

IT IS WEAK.

It doesn't have on-board macro/key-stroke execution. I was wondering if this G910 would have a "real" processor and execute command from the keyboard, not from a cheaper software-based solution - as in the case of the G13 (G13 product page is lying that it does not need LGS - I'm surprised they haven't changed it yet). I love the G700/G700S because it has on-board command execution. For this reason alone, I now avoid Corsair peripherals. Also, I also avoid Razer products like a plague because they are overpriced weak peripherals that relies on Windows software (and internet) and doesn't even have on-board memory.

Now I'm thinking of getting another Roccat MK Ryos PRO, or wait for this Logitech keyboard. I wish someone would reveal the on-bard capabilities of this keyboard a,d not just the bling-bling.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticVoidMain*
> 
> I have a Roccat Ryos MK Pro. Couldn't be happier until Isaw the RGB line of Corsair. I bought the K95 RGB and returned it for one reason:
> 
> IT IS WEAK.
> 
> It doesn't have on-board macro/key-stroke execution. I was wondering if this G910 would have a "real" processor and execute command from the keyboard, not from a cheaper software-based solution - as in the case of the G13 (G13 product page is lying that it does not need LGS - I'm surprised they haven't changed it yet). I love the G700/G700S because it has on-board command execution. For this reason alone, I now avoid Corsair peripherals. Also, I also avoid Razer products like a plague because they are overpriced weak peripherals that relies on Windows software (and internet) and doesn't even have on-board memory.
> 
> Now I'm thinking of getting another Roccat MK Ryos PRO, or wait for this Logitech keyboard. I wish someone would reveal the on-bard capabilities of this keyboard a,d not just the bling-bling.


I had the old Logitech G19 and i can tell that this keyboard without the software just turns to light color and the display stops working and just displays the logos.
I would assume that the same goes for the G Keys.
So basically Logitech will need the software to execute additional features.


----------



## StaticVoidMain

I was hoping Logitech would create a more robust hardware this time, since they're doing away with the LCD screens. The Roccat was so good because they have solid hardware with per-key illumination and dual layer macro, but only one LED color (



). And the first hardware I have that got me hooked to this feature was Logitech's G700. It's now a requirement for me.


----------



## LocutusH

Does anyone have it?
Amazon seems to have shipped the first ones in the EU.


----------



## FreeElectron

Released?
Purchase links?


----------



## Ricey20

You can buy it from Logitech now as well, currently in stock. Also a review: http://www.tomsguide.com/us/logitech-g910-orion-spark,review-2436.html


----------



## FreeElectron

Thanks.


----------



## Bountytech

I got mine today from Logitech. I suggest waiting till the 15th, because then Logitech's holiday return policy is in effect, giving you a couple months play time to return it.

Package:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vemwf0c571wznsn/2014-11-06%2014.26.14.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lu6f3y2zin8rk9f/2014-11-06%2014.26.45.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zifal42dfow9f3o/2014-11-06%2014.26.57.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ew8y80xy59m6jo1/2014-11-06%2015.14.25.jpg?dl=0

Sorry about quality.







. I went from a G19 to this, so it feels very strange. I was very happy to hear that it is no louder typing on than my old keyboard. I will reply back in a bit once I've gotten deeper into using it.


----------



## MasterBash

If u ever had a keyboard with Cherry MX red like a Quickfire Rapid or something, even better if it had orings, can you tell me if the bottoming out is noisier on the g910 or not? What about key release noise?


----------



## Alicat101

I seriously doubt these switches will be as good or even nearly as good as Cherry switches.
The Cherrys have been made for so long that they have worked out every problem...

Logitech is trying to reinvent the wheel...


----------



## hza

And you don't think they/Omron can do that? I'm open for everything that looks/is new. If gamers wouldn't want the same things over and over and again, we would look at more progress in gaming peripherals industry than we do. Thankfully there are a few brands who have the guts to go into more innovative/new products in general.


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> You can buy it from Logitech now as well, currently in stock. Also a review: http://www.tomsguide.com/us/logitech-g910-orion-spark,review-2436.html


Good old tom's keyboard reviewer the same guy that said topre switches were mushy and bad. And really thought it was impossible to record quick macros with delays for logitech keyboard i think it was the G105 510?? The guy just doesn't try.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semantics*
> 
> Good old tom's keyboard reviewer the same guy that said topre switches were mushy and bad.


I don't trust reviews with good ui or reviews with pros and cons


----------



## Jixr

topre's are mushy and bad


----------



## Ricey20

Got mine yesterday. The only really noisy key is the space bar for me. It's quieter than my other MX keyboards (red, brown, black, blue, clear) but I haven't used one with o-rings in a long time. If I remember correctly the G910 is as quiet (or almost) as the G710+ though, without the weird thud of having o-rings. I never did like having o-rings on my mx red & brown because the bottoming out felt unnatural. Bottoming out is slightly louder than my Topre though. Still getting used to the indents on the keycaps.


----------



## Falkentyne

Ricey can you do a favor for me?

Can you see if you can set each key a different color? Because someone was saying that you have to set them only all in one color and only the G keys could be per key..(which seems like a complete LIE).

Try setting E to blue, S to green, D to yellow and F to red.

Can you do that?


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Ricey can you do a favor for me?
> 
> Can you see if you can set each key a different color? Because someone was saying that you have to set them only all in one color and only the G keys could be per key..(which seems like a complete LIE).
> 
> Try setting E to blue, S to green, D to yellow and F to red.
> 
> Can you do that?


In "Freestyle" lighting mode I'm able to set any indiv key's light. I just set my tab/caps/q/a to red, w/s to green, rest are still light blue. You can even click and drag on multiple keys to do sections at a time much like you would multi-select files in windows by click>dragging.


----------



## FreeElectron

Can someone make a decent 20 min long video review including the software options and also showing software system usage?


----------



## Ricey20

Just realized even the "G" logo on the upper left and the G910 light at the bottom of the keyboard can have individual customized lighting lol. The only lights you can't customize are the M key lights, media, mute, num/cap/scroll locks.


----------



## Bountytech

Mine does not work for key press. Does yours? No matter what I set it to, the colors do not change in key press mode.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bountytech*
> 
> Mine does not work for key press. Does yours? No matter what I set it to, the colors do not change in key press mode.


Nope, I guess for key press you can only choose 1 color and when you press a key it lights up that color. You choose a color then click the box for Key Press Color. You can change the background though, which changes all the keys to a certain color and another color for keypress, which looks pretty cool actually. I tested with all keys turned red and keypress with white, so everything is red but when I press a key it turns white and fades back to red.


----------



## Bountytech

Mine does nothing, no matter what I set the background or key press color to. :\


----------



## PaleNimbus

It might be the display of several colors in the product images, but I cannot get over how absolutely horrid this looks


----------



## IHAIRedsox

Got my G910 yesterday evening
Logitech realy has to put some more work into the LGS as you can only set different colours for the keys in the "free style mode".
In the "profil mode" you cant do that.
All used keys in the profil have ONE colour and the unused keys are blacked out.

Also ARX control doesnt work for me yet.

I like the feeling of the G910 and the "free style mode" but otherwise the keyboard is not as perfect as I would have expected it - especial the profiles are a BIG disapointment.

Lets w8 and see what new patches of the LGS will bring.


----------



## LocutusH

I just received mine too









Heavyer than i expected







The keys are also silent.. they feel great. I just have to get used to high keys again. I am using a Fujitsu KB910 since years.

My Note3 also fits in the ARX dock, its holding good. No problems here.


----------



## LocutusH

So, after a few days of use...

The typing feel is great. Its better than i expected. I was never a fan of those clacky mechanic keyboards, so i was a bit afraid of this. Coming from a simple rubber dome, flat Fujisu KB910. The typing is very different, because of the high keys, but it feels very good. I just want to type and type and type...The keystroke is soft, and it actuates on a 2mm way down, but you press it even deeper a bit. The most noise it generated, is when you release the keys. Its a soft clack. So its not disturbing at all, its different than a rubberdome, but not louder.

The keycaps are also great designed. The concave top makes me type with even less errors. You cant simply miss a key, by sliding to another.

The only problem i have, is the left side G1-G5 keys. They are 5mm from the leftmost keys like ctrl shift tab etc. So i tend to misalign my left hand during gaming, so that my little finger isnt on the ctrl, but on the G5. This way of course all my left hand keys are shifted by one to left, wich leads to typing in the console, or constantly ejecting of the jet in bf4







I temporarly solved this problem by inserting a name card between the G and main keys, so that i cant slide over. Hopefully this will get me used to it, because i would like to use the G keys too later...

About the lightning: It offers almost too much possibilites







Ok, it doesnt really work good with profiles yet, because of software problems, but the main problem is: You cant set it to simple white. Even at 255 255 255 it has a green-blueish light. Lowering the GB helps a bit, but you cant just get clean white. Of course, you can get a few thousand other colors







And this, for every key individually. Its really a pain in the as to decide how it should look









The ARX dock is working flawless. My Note3 was recognised asap, when i started the arx app on it. I think if it hangs on the same wifi, it works automatically. Of course you can enable and disable devices in the G software. Right now, this enables only sysinfo, and G settings on the phone. I hope there will be a lot more programs and options for this.

Overall, i am very pleased with it. If it was worth the money? Of course not... its overpriced like hell... but imho its the best gaming keyboard right now, and i dont think that the price will drop anytime soon because of xmas. Maybe after that, some 10-20$...


----------



## hza

Can you disable the left Windows key or bind it to something else? That's one the main priorities (if not the main priority) a keyboard has to offer me.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hza*
> 
> Can you disable the left Windows key or bind it to something else? That's one the main priorities (if not the main priority) a keyboard has to offer me.


Edit: Nevermind, of course you can







see below


----------



## Bountytech

It has Logitech's normal gaming mode switch. It's on the top fight of the keyboard with a joystick icon. Pressing it disables the Windows keys.

I don't know what ^ he is talking about. This definitely exist and works fine. I just doubled checked and it definitely works.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bountytech*
> 
> It has Logitech's normal gaming mode switch. It's on the top fight of the keyboard with a joystick icon. Pressing it disables the Windows keys.
> 
> I don't know what ^ he is talking about. This definitely exist and works fine. I just doubled checked and it definitely works.


Lol, i had no idea what that button does


----------



## carajean

In case anyone cares I was able to pick up this keyboard at Best Buy today. Locally in Michigan. $190.** not too bad.


----------



## espgodson

so the logo on the bottom left on the wrist rest is a hole its indented so myself being an ESDF player and not WASD my palm was sitting right on it and it was really really annoying and uncomfy.. so i proceeded to take apart the keyboard :} cause the rest is screwed and has these snaps that attach it to the keyboard. the snaps will break on you but if you want to add the wrist rest back later the screws should be enough to hold it perfectly fine.

p.s. i probably voided the fk out of my warranty *_*


----------



## hza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, of course you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see below


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bountytech*
> 
> It has Logitech's normal gaming mode switch. It's on the top fight of the keyboard with a joystick icon. Pressing it disables the Windows keys.
> 
> I don't know what ^ he is talking about. This definitely exist and works fine. I just doubled checked and it definitely works.


Alright, thanks for the info.


----------



## herkalurk

Question to you folks with this keyboard:

A: Did you previously own a keyboard with an LCD (G15,G19,G510)?

B: Do you miss it?

I'm rocking one of the original blue G15 keyboards and I love my LCD displaying computer info such as CPU and memory utilization, time/date, Music player info, other game info, etc. I'm noticing that in the g710 and now the g910 they appear to be going away from the onboard LCD and now this app with the arx stuff. So if you've had it before, do you miss it? I should probably update the thing, I've got some major wear on the keyboard and I did buy it in refurbished in 2008.


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> Question to you folks with this keyboard:
> 
> A: Did you previously own a keyboard with an LCD (G15,G19,G510)?
> 
> B: Do you miss it?
> 
> I'm rocking one of the original blue G15 keyboards and I love my LCD displaying computer info such as CPU and memory utilization, time/date, Music player info, other game info, etc. I'm noticing that in the g710 and now the g910 they appear to be going away from the onboard LCD and now this app with the arx stuff. So if you've had it before, do you miss it? I should probably update the thing, I've got some major wear on the keyboard and I did buy it in refurbished in 2008.


While I had a OG G15 back in the day when the rubber coating was coming off the keys. I have since had A LOT of keyboards and none have had a screen. I find I am always too busy to read anything on the screens anyways. Now the arx stuff that comes with the G910 is very nice. I thought it was very well laid out and easy to glance at. I dont see what a screen can tell me that alt+tab cant.... The keyboard is all around solid for me so far loving the way this thing feels typing and doesnt annoy anyone on skype or next to me.

You should retire that keyboard it has served you and the previous owner very well


----------



## Bountytech

My keyboard before this was a G19. I do miss my screen a little bit, but not enough to go back. I was normally distracted using my monitor anyways. I am so far unable to get their ARX software to work. It can never find my PC. Until then, I just keep notes to myself in the dock. I don't regret moving on from my G19 overall.


----------



## herkalurk

Up until recently, i had had my eye on a g510s as a replacement, because it appears to basically be a dropin replace for what I have now. However I have used, and would like to move to a mechanical keyboard. I don't really want to go to a generic mechanical because I like how logitech works their gaming software, g keys, and the color placement looks fun as well. I was hoping they would release a newer version of the 710 with a LCD, but it appears as though logitech is going away from that with ARX. I guess I don't want to use up all my phone battery power on CPU/memory monitoring in game, so for me it's a step backwards to have to use the phone, but I'm sure that others would see it as a benefit to use their phone.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> Up until recently, i had had my eye on a g510s as a replacement, because it appears to basically be a dropin replace for what I have now. However I have used, and would like to move to a mechanical keyboard. I don't really want to go to a generic mechanical because I like how logitech works their gaming software, g keys, and the color placement looks fun as well. I was hoping they would release a newer version of the 710 with a LCD, but it appears as though logitech is going away from that with ARX. I guess I don't want to use up all my phone battery power on CPU/memory monitoring in game, so for me it's a step backwards to have to use the phone, but I'm sure that others would see it as a benefit to use their phone.


I tried the ARX on my Note3 in BF4, and it was draining about 1% every 10-15 minutes (with auto brightness, bt, wifi etc ON)


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I tried the ARX on my Note3 in BF4, and it was draining about 1% every 10-15 minutes (with auto brightness, bt, wifi etc ON)


That's not as bad as I would think. I just got the note 4 since I was up for a new phone so I would definitely give it a shot. IDK, I like this keyboard, but I may have to wait until it comes down in price a bit. $180 is a bit steep for me, and my current keyboard is still working great. I'm sure I can sell that keyboard to someone who wants to clean it up for a penny or 2 to recoup some cost, but not that much.


----------



## LocutusH

Anyone knows what the MR button top left does?


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Anyone knows what the MR button top left does?


Stands for Macro Record iirc. You press it and can record marcos for any of the macro profiles.


----------



## MasterBash

Does it have some kind on onboard memory? If I decide to record macros and delete the software or something?


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> Does it have some kind on onboard memory? If I decide to record macros and delete the software or something?


No, like all logitech keyboards it's functionality is based on the logitech gaming software.


----------



## MasterBash

I have been thinking about buying it for a while but I am not sure if I will like it at all. I wish I didnt have ot use their software for macros.

Do you feel the difference with the actuation distance compared to cherry MX?


----------



## MasterBash

I can get it for 150$ + tax, worth it?


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> I can get it for 150$ + tax, worth it?


Heck yeah get it! Unless your tax is 50%


----------



## Bytales

When the hell are they shipping the damn thing here in Europe, i've payed mine for 2 months now, as a preorder, and still nothing untill now, its the 4th of December !


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bytales*
> 
> When the hell are they shipping the damn thing here in Europe, i've payed mine for 2 months now, as a preorder, and still nothing untill now, its the 4th of December !


I got mine 3 days after ordering, directly from the logitech webshop... That was 2 weeks ago... So there is definitely something wrong with your order...


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> I can get it for 150$ + tax, worth it?


Where are you finding that at? Let the other OCN users in on the sales.


----------



## Bytales

I placed my Order at Caseking.de


----------



## MasterBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> Where are you finding that at? Let the other OCN users in on the sales.


It was the logitech facebook holiday scratcher, after you lost, they gave you a 15% discount on anything you buy from their stores.


----------



## LocutusH

AIDA64 5.0 seems to be the first 3rd party software, to support ARX CONTROL!


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> AIDA64 5.0 seems to be the first 3rd party software, to support ARX CONTROL!


Wonder what that looks like. Havent even heard of that product before.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Do you need G910 for ARX?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Wonder what that looks like. Havent even heard of that product before.


That looks exactly like you want it. It lets you customize a dynamic web-based systeminfo and other stats page, that will be sent over the arx to your phone/tablet.


----------



## LocutusH

I just noticed, that the G logo is vibrating, when i set it to blue. Other colors are ok.
Anyone else have this?


----------



## Shaolin7

To those of you who've had this keyboard a while now -- how does it feel to type? I know the peculiar angling of the key faces must take some time to adjust to; so how do you guys feel about it now, after owning them a while? I'm seriously thinking about getting this too but I would like to hear from the people who've owned them, and not just read a bunch of one off reviews. Cheers!


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaolin7*
> 
> To those of you who've had this keyboard a while now -- how does it feel to type? I know the peculiar angling of the key faces must take some time to adjust to; so how do you guys feel about it now, after owning them a while? I'm seriously thinking about getting this too but I would like to hear from the people who've owned them, and not just read a bunch of one off reviews. Cheers!


You adjust to it in about 10 minutes, and... you dont want to type on anything else anymore


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> You adjust to it in about 10 minutes, and... you dont want to type on anything else anymore


I would have to whole heartily agree with the above statement. I hope they keep this design in the future. I wish though that they would explain a little more indepth to people so that they understand the why better. This is a fabulous keyboard.


----------



## espgodson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I just noticed, that the G logo is vibrating, when i set it to blue. Other colors are ok.
> Anyone else have this?


no issue here


----------



## Shadow4Catz

I am interested in buying this keyboard, but feel a bit insecure as to how I will be able to install Logitechs LGS on my system. Right now I have to use the older version of LGS (8.35) as it is the only version that I am able to install without problems for my Logitech G600 MMO Mouse. Have tried to install several other version incl the recommended 8.57, but without any success.

As I understand it, Windows 10 TP 9879 is still based on WIndows 8.1 Pro which make this problem the same as some people have posted in the Logitech forum. Support doesn't seem to want to bother with the fact is is still a Windows 8.1 Pro at core as fast as they hear Windows 10 TP. :-(

In any case. _Have anybody been able to install the latest version for LGS and to run Logitech 910 without problems on a Windows 8.1 or Windows 8.1 *Pro* system?[_

In a worse case scenario will Roccat high end version of keyboards be a better offer as it seem to have on-board memory and ARM processors or would Razer Orbweaver be a better option for time being? This would be my first mechanical keyboard, so I am rather new on what would fit my need best. Have only had the luck to feel on the keys on Orion Spark while not connected to a system in shop and have played a bit with Logitech 710 MX brown (didn't like the feel that much) and Seelseries MX black (which I did like). The feeling from trying Romer-G was that they felt like something I could enjoy, but it is hard know until one get to use the key for a longer time. Razers Orbweaver seem to change their keys from MX Blue to their own brand of green keys and Ultimate 2014 (green keys) felt a bit less quality compared to Orion Sparks.

My main games are ATM Dragon Age Ultimate/DA2/DA I, Oblivion, AC BF IV and Guild Wars 2, so it is mostly RPGs and one MMO I play. Orion Spark seem to have better position of G keys for my pinky finger to control at least the lower part wihtou moving my hand from WASD. That is why I would like Orion Spark or Orbweaver as gaming keyboard (or what ever keyboard that will work in this way).

EDIT: Installer go to step 4 out 5 and then restart my system each time. I did an uninstall through _Program and Features_ in Windows and succeeded a bit longer once when I turned off AVG anitvirus and allowed Windows Firewall to open a port for this application, but it wasn't a complete install. Next time I couldn't even use an uninstaller from within _Program and Features_, so I had to manually delete folder and re-start again. This time it doesn't go even to that part where you get an exe file in LGS folder. And yes all time I have been running in administrator rights and compatibility mode (both Windows 7 and windows 8) from Properties before I run the installation process.


----------



## MICRON

I'm defiantly getting this board! I have a Ducky zero with blues and just bought a G710+ a couple months back. I really like both a lot but Xmas eve I had to run up to Best Buy to grab a gift for my daughter and of coarse I had to visit the pc gaming isle right







Well the first thing that caught my eye was the G910 in all its glory! Its a beauty and not just in the looks dept but the feel of the keys felt perfect for me! So anyways now I have to buy it.
And that's that!!!


----------



## autumnsunset

question for owners of a Logitech G910:

ok lighting of keys is customisable, but what about the lighting of media keys and M keys (profile switch keys)?
I just read an Amazon review saying they are stuck on a default blue..


----------



## Bountytech

That is correct. The M keys are orange and the media keys and caps/num/scroll lock indicators are all blue.


----------



## MICRON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autumnsunset*
> 
> question for owners of a Logitech G910:
> 
> ok lighting of keys is customisable, but what about the lighting of media keys and M keys (profile switch keys)?
> I just read an Amazon review saying they are stuck on a default blue..


There not adjustable but its not a big deal at all for me, There small keys that don't really stand out with dimmer lighting!
I love everything about this keyboard! Just my opinion.


----------



## autumnsunset

after-purchase feedback.

I
don't
like
this
...... keyboard.

switches are irritating for typing.. and can't compare with cherries.
for gaming they are amazing but anyone with serious interest in typing should look at this like a game controller, and little more.

backlighting is great, but there are 256 colours at best in reality.


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autumnsunset*
> 
> after-purchase feedback.
> 
> I
> don't
> like
> this
> ...... keyboard.
> 
> switches are irritating for typing.. and can't compare with cherries.
> for gaming they are amazing but anyone with serious interest in typing should look at this like a game controller, and little more.
> 
> backlighting is great, but there are 256 colours at best in reality.


How long have you been using it? Others on the forum have said it takes a while to adjust to typing on it but once you do you'll always wanna type on it.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autumnsunset*
> 
> after-purchase feedback.
> 
> I
> don't
> like
> this
> ...... keyboard.
> 
> switches are irritating for typing.. and can't compare with cherries.
> for gaming they are amazing but anyone with serious interest in typing should look at this like a game controller, and little more.
> 
> backlighting is great, but there are 256 colours at best in reality.


Thats your own subjective opinion, but dont try to generalize it for others too... there are already a lot of people who do in fact very much like the typing feel on it. Including me.


----------



## Abacus1234

I like this keyboard. I think it cost a little bit too much considering that the build quality doesn't actually feel super top notch. But basically, I think if you have the cash, its a good keyboard and should last you for a really long time. Gaming on it feels great as soon as I got used to the keycap shape.


----------



## Shadow4Catz

I agree with Abacus, that it is a bit too high in price (normal price ~1800 SEK) compared to the competition in Gaming RGB keyboards. The keys themselves are very responsive, but can feel a bit clumsy while moving finger tips to the next key while writing. I think it might be how each key cap is a bit larger then the usually are on a keyboard and not that much the edges that are meant to keep fingertips centred in place while typing or playing games.

The colour by it self should be enough for the need of making distinct variations and the bright light emitted make the letter and symbols easy to see. It is also possible to turn off all light, with exception for one of the M-keys (those small orange keys in left corner for shifting profiles on G-keys). With a push of button (same kind of button used to turn of Windows keys during gaming mode) while one want a total dark keyboard for immersion in gaming (e.g. horror games).

Logitech Gaming Software could have been better developed to take advantage of colour and profiles, especially if you already own a mouse like the G600 which also have the same possibility to change colour on G-keys (12 for thumbs). Now you have to adjust each device by it self and add it to colour profile for each game, if you are lucky enough to get LGS to find your games in a scan. It was also hard to get LGS to install on my Windows 10 system (which is still a Windows 8.1 x64 pro at core), so Logitech have some more work to do to get the most out of what is possible to do with this hardware. Gaming profile for _Dragon Age Inquisition_ is still not available in the latest version of LGS (8.57) and this game have been on market since 20th November where even Logitech have some campaign where one get a couple of DLCs for purchasing this keyboard.

Something that also should be mention here in this thread are that the keyboard layout will be looking different depending if it for a Nordic, Anglo-American or other language region. For the Nordic version there is some odd placement of *<>* keys (symbols for "larger then" or "less then") on the left corner (where Z) should have been instead and an unusually small shift key for left pinkie. It is a bit annoying to find right placement to start for left hand fingers on this lower block of letters (zxc) and adjust one step to right for these symbols which would be placed on after M on some Nordic keyboards layout. I guess there where some _logic_ programmer who designed this feature...pun intended...







...where these symbols are used to make ->;=> or even <=>.

In the upper left there is a mess of symbols to figure out which one will be typed when one use shift, alt gr key, control (ctrl) or normal mode (which again will be depending on language sett in Windows).


----------



## jerue

If you want to try this keyboard out for yourself, it should be available on demo at your nearest Best Buy. Most of them in my area now have the G910 to replace the demo G710+

That being said, this is an interesting gaming keyboard. I believe it is an absolutely terrible value if you are not gaming because of the non-replaceable and custom keycaps, but also the switch performing very much like a rubber dome with minimal tactile feel. As I've tried this board out a few times, the low actuation force required and the keycaps are great for precise keystrokes in rapid succession, provided your hands do not travel much. My favorite thing would be something I haven't seen in person, that AR (something or other) dock. Nifty, nifty. But if I were to spend that much money on a keyboard, I would go for something with MX Reds, or Blacks. While the Romer switches are _definitely_ higher quality than Razer/Kailh switches, they haven't sold me from the tried and true Cherry MX.


----------



## Falkentyne

LOL?
Do you really think EVERYONE buys a mechanical keyboard to replace the keycaps?
Keyboard modders are a VERY SMALL percentage of people who buy mechanical keyboards.
Sorry that it isn't for you.


----------



## LocutusH

Speaking of the software, i heard rumours, that a new version is coming soon, with interesting new features, and bug fixes too. That being said, this is the biggest problem of the keyboard right now, that it hasnt got a software update since 2 months. We are still with this "beta" kind of G software...


----------



## ionstorm66

Man the LEDs are WAY brighter on the G910 than any other Logitech product; It completely puts to shame my G13 and G600. Only 2 real gripes with the G910, when you used the game mode button the key LEDs should turn off on the windows keys. I also keep having terrible memory leaks with the LGS software. I don't have the issue without the G910.


----------



## exyia

brighter than other Logitech products? sure....but I found the brightness pathetic compared to a K70 or CM Storm keyboard. I triple checked that I had brightness at max, and it was not impressive on brighter colors (like White). Uniform, but not bright at all

software "customization" was hugely lacking - and to see that they still haven't released an update.....I'm glad I returned it. Paying $200, being happy/content/liveable with it's quirks (shape, keycaps, switch, etc), AND waiting on the color customization you wanted is a complete joke for the price tag imo

thankfully they're stocked everywhere at local Best Buys, so returns are easy


----------



## Falkentyne

I don't see ANY Problem with the brightness.
It's just as bright as the dual LED on the ducky shine 4.
the ducky shine 3 is brighter though, as is the old K70...they use single LED.


----------



## carajean

Are people using these keyboards as night lights?


----------



## Falkentyne

Probably...... LOL
(Me? I use my monitor at 100 brightness as a night light)


----------



## masterofpro

do these get tiring to use?


----------



## Bountytech

I've used mine for 8 hour or so sessions before without any type of problem.


----------



## autumnsunset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> brighter than other Logitech products? sure....but I found the brightness pathetic compared to a K70 or CM Storm keyboard. I triple checked that I had brightness at max, and it was not impressive on brighter colors (like White). Uniform, but not bright at all
> 
> software "customization" was hugely lacking - and to see that they still haven't released an update.....I'm glad I returned it. Paying $200, being happy/content/liveable with it's quirks (shape, keycaps, switch, etc), AND waiting on the color customization you wanted is a complete joke for the price tag imo
> 
> thankfully they're stocked everywhere at local Best Buys, so returns are easy


I am very glad I returned it. While I tested for 2 weeks Corsair's K70 and Logitech's G710, this one was clearly a non-choice since the first stroke. For anything but gaming, Romer G switches are too inferior to Cherries to be accepted, and I, as a well skilled gamer although not a professional, can't see any advantage for Romer G over Red (even brown) Cherries in gaming.

The lighting is uniform, but not bright at all, and the range of colours is... 256? Really little choice. General build quality is a step down from their G710, that was already a step down from Corsair' K70/95.

Indentantions didn't bother me at all, but I fail to see how they can help anyone in doing anything, while I can see they'll annoy larger-fingered people.

I wonder why Logitech chose the road of marketing and soundbytes, and to leave that of quality.
No, thanks. Really.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just got mine. Had a 710+ before. Keys are very different and need getting used too. They are even quieter then Browns with O-Rings. I have been using Cherry MX for 4 year now and its a big change. In BF4 this keyboard is very fast. I think it's probably the best gaming keyboard out there. you can memorize how each key feels.


----------



## LocutusH

And i got my second one








Yep.
There was a little clamp in the bigger palm rest, wich i believed to had broken off during shippig of the first. So i contacted logitech before xmas, to have it replaced maybe. They replied slowly, and i also replied slowly because of the holidays, but on the end, they asked me to send a foto, with the case number on a paper about the broken clamp, and the serial number area. So i did.
Then nothing for a while. I asked them how this works, how do i send back, and when do they ship a new. They asked for patience, for 24-48hrs to decide, no more info.
1 week later i asked them what takes so long, and i immediately received a notification from their rma center, that they thank me, and my package is being processed. But i did not send back anything!
Another day later, i received a ups notification, that they sent me a new one. And here it is. But still no word on, if i have to send back the previous, or how...

So what would you guys do? Be happy with 2 keyboards?









I just registered the second one also, on my account, and it says i have 2 years warranty for this, and 2.5 years for the previous. So it seems they didnt pull off the previous one also...

And the best of all this is, that the secont G910 has also no clamp there in the big palm rest. It also looks like its broken off, but its nowhere in the package. So i dont believe anymore, that there should be a clamp at all. But why did they accept my rma request then?


----------



## Falkentyne

They usually send you a new keyboard or mouse and you don't have to send the old one back
They've been doing that for awhile. They sent me a new G502 when I told them I needed replacement mouse feet. Good company.
I think they don't have anything to 'gain' except more overhead work if you send them back the old mouse..it's not like they can 'fix' it and send it back without it costing them more time and effort....much easier for them to send you a new one.


----------



## autumnsunset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> And i got my second one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> There was a little clamp in the bigger palm rest, wich i believed to had broken off during shippig of the first. So i contacted logitech before xmas, to have it replaced maybe. They replied slowly, and i also replied slowly because of the holidays, but on the end, they asked me to send a foto, with the case number on a paper about the broken clamp, and the serial number area. So i did.
> Then nothing for a while. I asked them how this works, how do i send back, and when do they ship a new. They asked for patience, for 24-48hrs to decide, no more info.
> 1 week later i asked them what takes so long, and i immediately received a notification from their rma center, that they thank me, and my package is being processed. But i did not send back anything!
> Another day later, i received a ups notification, that they sent me a new one. And here it is. But still no word on, if i have to send back the previous, or how...
> 
> So what would you guys do? Be happy with 2 keyboards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just registered the second one also, on my account, and it says i have 2 years warranty for this, and 2.5 years for the previous. So it seems they didnt pull off the previous one also...
> 
> And the best of all this is, that the secont G910 has also no clamp there in the big palm rest. It also looks like its broken off, but its nowhere in the package. So i dont believe anymore, that there should be a clamp at all. But why did they accept my rma request then?


wow








why didn't they send a new palm rest alone, I wonder.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> They usually send you a new keyboard or mouse and you don't have to send the old one back
> They've been doing that for awhile. They sent me a new G502 when I told them I needed replacement mouse feet. Good company.
> I think they don't have anything to 'gain' except more overhead work if you send them back the old mouse..it's not like they can 'fix' it and send it back without it costing them more time and effort....much easier for them to send you a new one.


I would totally accept this with a cheaper mouse or so, but with the most expensive keyboard on the market? I was also expecting, that they simply send a new palm rest.


----------



## Falkentyne

It doesn't cost them that much to produce these keyboards vs the 'cheaper" ones (and mice). The real money is spent in R&D.


----------



## Shiotcrock

I ordered one of these from Best Buy a few days ago should be here tomorrow I'm using a K70 but just want some change I
like that it has a Volume control knob which I use a lot when changing from speakers to Headphones.


----------



## Shiotcrock

Just got this thing about a hour ago Real nice keyboard I like the indentation keys and pressing on them feels way better then my K70 Corsair.
Linus missed the Mark on this one I suppose he turned off a lot of people to this gem.

I had one bad MW3 keyboard in the past the transition from key from S to the W key was a problem but this keyboard fixes that it better for 180.00.

Lighting is epic I bet it looks better then the RGB corsairs..


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiotcrock*
> 
> Just got this thing about a hour ago Real nice keyboard I like the indentation keys and pressing on them feels way better then my K70 Corsair.
> Linus missed the Mark on this one I suppose he turned off a lot of people to this gem.
> 
> I had one bad MW3 keyboard in the past the transition from key from S to the W key was a problem but this keyboard fixes that it better for 180.00.
> 
> Lighting is epic I bet it looks better then the RGB corsairs..


Yeah it looks way better then Coirsair RGB. I dont mind the indentation. I just am a Cherry Blue guy and used Browns and i like the clicky keys more.


----------



## nasawhy

I bought this keyboard about 5 days ago mostly because I can't get a Corsair K70 RGB (brown switches) anywhere without paying $100 above retail. I thought I was going to return it after owning it for only a day, but I've since changed my tune.

The switches feel great. They are hyper responsive and the short actuation takes a little getting used to, but again, it feels great.

The strange indentation/bevel they went with on the key caps took a few days to get used to, but they feel very normal/natural to me already.

As others have stated, the software is a bit janky, but you can get enough customization done once you figure out its limitations. Here's hoping this improves down the road.

My biggest complaint would be that I wish I could get regular WASD, arrow and G keys. I really don't like the extra etched lines on them. Whats the point of having extra etching to make those keys look different when YOU CAN CHANGE THEIR COLOR to make them look different? And for those that don't use WASD, that must be especially annoying. I really hope Logitech eventually offers replacement options for them. It's a shame to spend $170 on a keyboard and then be locked into that crap. But that's my bad, I guess.

I also don't like all the freaking 45 degree angles all over the place. I go with the smaller palm rest, which is better, but meh. That's why I wanted a Corsair K70. So simple, elegant and clean. But after seeing a K65 RGB in person, the LEDs aren't nearly as bright and the bleed so much under the keys. Yuk. The g910 does a remarkable job of containing the light in each key.


----------



## tomytom99

@nasawhy: I agree about the K65's lighting. Same actually went for my G510s (I'm planning on getting the 910 to replace it). The colors seemed dull or dim, and the RGB actually was limiting, anything that wasn't mostly red, blue, or green would end up either R, G, or B, I hope it isn't like that on the 910.

I remember my friend brought his Das to my house for a LAN party. That was my first time using a mechanical keyboard. I suddenly got the urge to get one, but none of them had features I liked. This will hopefully fulfill my hopes. I'll be buying it soon.


----------



## Shiotcrock

The lighting on the G910 is Amazing you can drag and drop any color you want with the software. I'm glad I picked this thing up.
One thing I noticed I asked myself why is the spacebar so slick when you strike it and move to another key the slipping actually lines you up for the next key press while your thumb hits the space bar.


----------



## JustinSane

I've been thinking about getting the G910 but I have a question. Right now I'm using the QuickFire Pro with a ps/2 adapter. Would it be a downgrade to go from the ps/2 input to a USB input at all? I remember reading a while back that ps/2 was faster for some reason? Maybe I'm wrong.

I get some complaints that my Cherry Blue QuickFire is too loud and everyone says the G910 is pretty quiet. That and the purty lights make me want it.


----------



## Shiotcrock

Just get It I'm glad I did doesn't happier my gaming performance one bit Linus said that going from one key to another is a problem and you stumble but if you type while hovering which is
what most people do it shouldn't be a problem. The USB is the superior way to go now PS/2 is old school unless you have a motherboard that like 7 years old or more.


----------



## Shiotcrock

Just get It I'm glad I did doesn't happier my gaming performance one bit Linus said that going from one key to another is a problem and you stumble but if you type while hovering which is
what most people do it shouldn't be a problem. The USB is the superior way to go now PS/2 is old school unless you have a motherboard that like 7 years old or more.


----------



## Firann

Ive had it for a week aswell and its awesome


----------



## MadGear

Returned mine today. As with all of Logitech's current products I had some slight issues with their design choices.
First of, the switches felt great. People seem to compare them to MX Browns all the time but to me they felt quite distinct from them and currently these would be my preferred type of mechanical switches. However, the keycaps proved to be a source of annoyance to me even after days of use. It might be due to the lazy way I lift my fingers, but the odd shape was almost always noticeable to me to a point where it distracted me from typing or playing. This might be a minor issue because all Logitech would need to do is to provide an alternate set of keycaps but as of today this choice does not exist and I don't know if I would want to spent extra on an already expensive keyboard.
Admittedly a bit nitpicky I'm slightly disappointed that this keyboard uses a plastic frame instead of an aluminum one. They keyboard still feels solid and has an overall great build quality however it just doesn't align with my expectations at such a high price point.
Also instead or at least in addition to the gimmicky Arx Dock I would have preferred a simply USB passthrough. A completely removable wristrest as well as properly designed one (just keep it simple) would also have been huge plus in my book.

Overall I would have liked to use this keyboard but I just could not adapt to it. IMO Logitech really should start to reevaluate some of the recent design decisions (this also extends to their mice) and I hope that they will introduce a more simplified and focused version of this keyboard sooner than later.


----------



## LocutusH

After 3 months, there is a software and firmware update! yay!


----------



## Shiotcrock

I guess it installs automatically says so on mine not sure what it does as long as it doesn't break it.


----------



## azzo

I've bought this keyboard just few days ago, after the big delusion of the steelseries apex m800 (that i'm selling atm), and i thought this one would have been better, mostly for the shape and the wrist rest that was the big issue with the spacebar on the SS one.
I immediately changed the wrist rest for the bigger one and realized that something was already bad here, the part isn't stable and adherent and it's made of poor quality plasic moving and making noise when using the keyboard.
I updated the new firmware and configured the keyboard direcly before going for a gaming session on the rts i usually play.
Well it took me like 1 hour of gaming to understand that the roamer g switches just suck compared to Cherry Mx of any type.
I really can't understand how people could speak positively about these switches, they are just horrible, it is true that the activation is very fast but they are not precise at all and i ended up losing games because of the keyboard.
Let's enter in the details, in the game i play to be good you must use hotkeys for any action, like you would do in starcraft 2, and the keyboard is essential, to do any economical and military building or formations etc you will use a combination of keys, like B+F or B+E and so on.
Bottoming out the keys resulted in losing commands most of the time, after a sequence of 2 or more B+F for example i always ended up losing the command so i had to select again the unit and try another time, you can imagine how this will affect the gameplay.
I noticed this problem was much less likely to happen if you clicked the keys slightly, not bottoming out the switch, but anyway this really never happened to me with any cherry mx based keyboard and not even on the SS one with his own switches.
This was so frustrating while gaming that i wanted to throw this garbage out of the window, how could you do a **** like this and selling it at 180 euro?
Some could think that it was defective but i don't think so, later on i tested it writing and chatting and it was fine but while gaming with fast actions and clicking the keys to the bottom it gave me the problems i mentioned before.
Also the feeling of these roamer g switches is just awful, they feel like rubber dome one or even worse, there is also a strange little resistance the first mm of actuation (something that vaguely resembles cherry mx brown), just a bad and cheap plastic feeling before bottoming out.
This garbage is good only to show some lights and effects to friends, nothing more, i don't even consider this a gaming keyboard, if you use a lot the keyboard in your games, like for RTS, belive me and just buy some cherry mx based one.
To be honest i was afraid of buying again a logitech keyboard becase i already had a bad experience with the G15 many years ago, and i was right.
For now the only interesting switch i'm missing is the topre one on the CM storm novatouch, i've tried all the Mx versions except the clear ones, now i'm back using the WASD keyboard with cherry mx green, they are great even if they fatigue ur fingers after a while.
At least i can say that logitech is good at making mice, the g303 is just awesome, it came with the keyboard and for now it's the best mouse i ever used.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzo*
> 
> ~Rant has been cut out~


I could honestly say the same thing about any mechanical keyboard after using membrane my whole life. You don't remember the learning curve that you had with the Cherry MX's, there still is the same curve with the Romer-G switches.
I'm not here to argue, but I'm saying that you're missing a big point here.


----------



## azzo

I don't agree, this is just a keyboard not a rpg or something that has the big learning curve you are talking about.
The only things that you need to get used to are the shape of the keys and the distance between them, you don't have to train how to press the keys in order to have the commands done.
Doing b+f doesn't need that experience, i've been playing this game for years and yes even if some experience and training for rhe right timing is needed i surely have that already,as i said i never had problems with cherry mx and not even switching from a rubber dome to a cherry mx switch so i don't know what you are talking about.
I've already used Corsair vengeance with cherry mx red, Qpad Mk85 with cherry Mx brown, SS 7G with cherry Mx Black, Razer blackwidow with cherry Mx Blue and Brown,WASD with cherry Mx Green and SS Apex M800 with his own mech switches.
Any of the keyboard mentioned is far suprior to the g910 imo, sometimes i just changed them because i was curious to try other brands and switches but i've never been so disappointed from a product, only the SS Apex was disappointing but not for the switches, they are great and reliable, the problem is the shape of the keyboard with that awful spacebar and the missing wrist rest.


----------



## Falkentyne

I'm sorry, but I have the G910 and this keyboard does NOT have the problems you are talking about.
You do NOT lose commands with this keyboard.
It has NKRO, the same as the Ducky shine 3/4 and the Logitech G710+.
If you are having problems then either RMA the keyboard or check for conflicts with other HID devices. The keyboard isn't causing it.

Your "review" is just angry FUD. Please disregard it, guys.

P.S. this keyboard has a lower "release" point than cherry MX switches releasing actuation after bottoming out occurs with less travel), as the overall travel time is also lower.

Take his review with a grain of salt. His keyboard doesn't cause these problems. Defective sample or problem with other USB drivers. You can also try not loading LGS (Lcore.exe) and see if the Logitech gaming software is causing problems (this can happen if you programmed keys for things, sometimes). Try ending task or closing LCORE.exe.


----------



## azzo

To be honest i've nothing to gain giving logitech a bad review, surely i was not happy after spending 180 euro to come back to my previous keyboard just after few days, i loved the mouse and i just hated the keyboard and this is just my experience.
Maybe i was unlucky with a defective sample, it could be, even if i don't belive that, probably i will try to rma it or just sell it like i'm doing with the SS apex, anyway i won't buy again a logitech keyboard for sure in the near future, two bad experiences are enough for me.
Imo most reviews about mice and keyboards are often too much indulgent, all products seem so good untill you try them and you get deeply disappointed, expecially with mice in my case, but i also understand that there are objective facts to compare things and subjective preferences, like i could test the sensor of a mouse and saying it's more accurate than another but i can't say that its shape is better for any grip or player.
I just wrote my experience because someone could think twice before spending that much on a keyboard that could not be the best one on the market, if i had read a review like mine maybe i would have saved 180 euro or i would be happier with another product.
About the possible usb driver conflicts or software bugged affecting the keyboard, why should i care about all those stuff when i had zero problems with the other keyboards.
I have a nice gaming pc with the latest drivers and if logitech software doesn't work like it should that means they are not doing a good job anyway, i had quit buying razer products for their synapse drivers giving a lot of issues, i wouldn't do anything different for logitech.


----------



## Falkentyne

I'm sorry that you had a bad experience.
But in your first post, you acted like all the G910s do that, and the G910 has the same NKRO tech as the G710+ (I have both keyboards).

The only thing I DON'T like about the G910+ is
1) software must be running to do custom colors. The only way to get custom per key colors to remain active without the software is to end task on LCORE; closing it manually reverts the colors to marine blue.

2) The keycaps are too thick and completely atrocious. Even though the stem is incompatible, if the cap retained the same dimensions as the Cherry, and without the STUPID logo on WASD (I use ESDF, why would I want a logo on WASD?) I'd give the keyboard an 8/10.


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Whats the bottom out distance/throw distance for Romer G?


----------



## davewnelson

My switches doc
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hVUTDn6JMLFE_JmbB2xub85zu_fLeK_qeuEkvydjZUY/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davewnelson*
> 
> My switches doc
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hVUTDn6JMLFE_JmbB2xub85zu_fLeK_qeuEkvydjZUY/edit?usp=sharing


Ty so much. Bookmarked and +rep


----------



## LocutusH

Anyone knows where i could get a 3D file from this keyboard?
I want to make a thermoformed dust cover for it. Or is something like this already purchaseable from somewhere?


----------



## herkalurk

Picked up the g910 a couple of weeks ago because my original g15 is dying. Big fan of it so far. I'm a fan as to how easy it is to manipulate the colors on the keyboard. Some of the effects are cool but I won't be using them (like the color wave or starlight). I like being able to put some one certain areas, like red for wsad and orange on the keypad, etc. It was a little different going from the g15 to a mechanical in terms of daily use and playing games, but I think the largest hurdle was making sure you depress the key past the point of actuation for me. I had used mechanical keyboards in the past (DAS, ducky shine) but never for gaming. Mostly typing on one that a coworker had.

Over all I'm glad I purchased it and look forward to using it for the next few years.

BTW, if anyone wants a refurb project on an on original blue g15, I'd be more than happy to ship it out. It still works as a keyboard, but the lighting behind the g keys is flickering and other areas are not nearly as bright as they were when i bought it in 2007.


----------



## zombibikini

When will they finally release the left handed version?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

went from a corsair k70 to this keyboard and I gotta say im in love. A bit of a learning curve as far as spacing of the keys. It does not feel as sturdy as my k70 but I love typing on it much more. What cherry color would these switches be closest to?


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombibikini*
> 
> When will they finally release the left handed version?


Why do you think they'll release a left handed version of anything?


----------



## LocutusH

Just a heads up: AIDA64 can now control the rgb ligths on G910


----------



## pinobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> went from a corsair k70 to this keyboard and I gotta say im in love. A bit of a learning curve as far as spacing of the keys. It does not feel as sturdy as my k70 but I love typing on it much more. What cherry color would these switches be closest to?


MX brown.





In theory i think you could make them yourself from MX Brown by putting 0.5 mm bumps on the top of the stem that touches the top of the casing.


----------



## SirWaWa

I have a question about this keyboard...
What color does it light up by default without the logitech software?
Also is the logitech software a memory hog? I never use razer or logitech software


----------



## Bountytech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> I have a question about this keyboard...
> What color does it light up by default without the logitech software?
> Also is the logitech software a memory hog? I never use razer or logitech software


For me, without any software, it is always in a rainbow pattern starting from the center and moving out.


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bountytech*
> 
> For me, without any software, it is always in a rainbow pattern starting from the center and moving out.


Usually when I boot up it's all blue.


----------



## Falkentyne

It starts in the rainbow pattern for the self test (latest firmware makes this last shorter) then switches to light blue.
The last set colors in the LGS do not seem to be recalled or saved onboard; the software must be running for custom colors.


----------



## LocutusH

Beginning Feb. 8, 2016, the following products will be bundled with a full version of The Division, available at participating retailers, online stores or gaming.logitech.com:
-Logitech® G910 Orion Spark RGB Mechanical Keyboard
-Logitech® G810 Orion Spectrum RGB Mechanical Keyboard
-Logitech® G410 Atlas Spectrum TKL Mechanical Keyboard (Europe only)

source


----------



## sdrawkcab

I tried this keyboard in store and liked it way more than I expected. Spacebar on the display model was looser than my ex, sounded like a rattlesnake. Flexing the display model was like doors creaking. The plastic design and build quality really worries me, I like products that last a while and I'm curious on your experiences if you own one.

For those of you who have the keyboard can you confirm how long you've used it, how often, and how your lower row or other keys are holding up? How about any other things I should look out for?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdrawkcab*
> 
> I tried this keyboard in store and liked it way more than I expected. Spacebar on the display model was looser than my ex, sounded like a rattlesnake. Flexing the display model was like doors creaking. The plastic design and build quality really worries me, I like products that last a while and I'm curious on your experiences if you own one.
> 
> For those of you who have the keyboard can you confirm how long you've used it, how often, and how your lower row or other keys are holding up? How about any other things I should look out for?


I have 2 of them since 1.5 years now... Zero problems, still love them!


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdrawkcab*
> 
> I tried this keyboard in store and liked it way more than I expected. Spacebar on the display model was looser than my ex, sounded like a rattlesnake. Flexing the display model was like doors creaking. The plastic design and build quality really worries me, I like products that last a while and I'm curious on your experiences if you own one.
> 
> For those of you who have the keyboard can you confirm how long you've used it, how often, and how your lower row or other keys are holding up? How about any other things I should look out for?


I've owned it since the summer sometime( don't remember exactly when I bought it, but at least since August 2015). I'm a remote IT consultant. I use it every day for most hours of the day and I don't really see any wear. It's gotten dirty, but I type emails and play games all day every day and it's still running great.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I have 2 of them since 1.5 years now... Zero problems, still love them!


Do you have one at office and one at home? Give me some more feedback!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> I've owned it since the summer sometime( don't remember exactly when I bought it, but at least since August 2015). I'm a remote IT consultant. I use it every day for most hours of the day and I don't really see any wear. It's gotten dirty, but I type emails and play games all day every day and it's still running great.


Thanks for the feedback. I am trying to understand how the store model was so beat up and I know it hasn't been sitting their for a year. It had to be used as a frisbee or bat for the employees, or something. It was just hard to believe the board could get worn down to that level if it was not intentional.

Would you mind sharing more of your experience with me? Do all your keys actually feel great or can you notice differences in ones you use more? How is your spacebar as of right now, can you feel the stabilizer moving or hear it when pressing in different spots?

I really liked the feeling of the romer g switches but the in store model was a scare. I've gone through multiple mechanical keyboards of different switches and I mean through them so I am trying to prepare myself. This feels like one of those situations where those in store replacement plans become convenient.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdrawkcab*
> 
> Do you have one at office and one at home? Give me some more feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I am trying to understand how the store model was so beat up and I know it hasn't been sitting their for a year. It had to be used as a frisbee or bat for the employees, or something. It was just hard to believe the board could get worn down to that level if it was not intentional.
> 
> Would you mind sharing more of your experience with me? Do all your keys actually feel great or can you notice differences in ones you use more? How is your spacebar as of right now, can you feel the stabilizer moving or hear it when pressing in different spots?
> 
> I really liked the feeling of the romer g switches but the in store model was a scare. I've gone through multiple mechanical keyboards of different switches and I mean through them so I am trying to prepare myself. This feels like one of those situations where those in store replacement plans become convenient.


Yes, one at home, and one at the office. So i am typing on them all day









In my opinion all the keys feel great. The switches are perfect, and the concave keycaps are also very good.
The G1-G5 keys are a bit weird positioned, but i was never used to have more keys to my left hand, and since i align my left hend with the small finger on the shift, i ended up earlier always by having it on the G4, therefore shifted every finger by 1 to the left. So i had weird moments in gaming in the first weeks. I solved that by putting a namecard as separator between the G keys, and after few weeks this wasnt a problem anymore.
But i cant really tell you any problem that bothers me. The keys feel soft, and and also quieter than MX switches (tough, i dont know the feel of the newer MX swichtes). The actuation is also shorter, wich is good.
The lighting is personal preference. Sometimes i just have it on default, or some else color all the board. What i maybe miss is a clear white color.
The phone stand is also great, i use it with arx connection, and all the AIDA64 sensors on my S6 edge+ while gaming. This way i can monitor anyhting.

Probably what i miss the most about the G910, is a USB hub. In this size, and price they could have made it easy. Now that i have the G900, it would be perfect for charging it. Or they should make a wireless version of this keyboard too







It is also sad, that the TKL version is much lower quality overall. So there is room for improvements for a new product: A G910 in wireless, and/or with USB hub, TKL, and clean white lightning, and no G keys on left side







And a dust cover, because cleaning it is pretty hard... Btw, i spilled cola once in one of them in the numpad, and arrows area. Zero problems... cleaned it on the fly. Seems that fluids cant get in the switches, or another sensible areas that easy.


----------



## Bucake

wish they would make a no-nonesense keyboard with these switches. no lighting, no software, no macros, just a normal full-sized keyboard with these switches.


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> wish they would make a no-nonesense keyboard with these switches. no lighting, no software, no macros, just a normal full-sized keyboard with these switches.


But pretty lights are fun


----------



## Bucake

sure, but not cheap. i don't want to pay that much for some lights, media buttons and software that i don't care to have.
i'm a normal person, and i want a normal keyboard


----------



## xlastshotx

Just got one of these, damn it's awesome. Moving from an IBM Model M, old tech to really new tech. The app for my cell phone actually works really well.


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*
> 
> Just got one of these, damn it's awesome. Moving from an IBM Model M, old tech to really new tech. The app for my cell phone actually works really well.


I feel like they should have still just included a screen...., it's one thing I miss. I like always showing a clock and some system stats.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> I feel like they should have still just included a screen...., it's one thing I miss. I like always showing a clock and some system stats.


Maybe, at the price it would be nice to have a little oled screen or something. But I guess since everyone has a phone they opted for the app, which does work very well for me at least. I actually have a few spare phones laying around, so maybe a fun project would be to integrate one into the keyboard.


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*
> 
> Maybe, at the price it would be nice to have a little oled screen or something. But I guess since everyone has a phone they opted for the app, which does work very well for me at least. I actually have a few spare phones laying around, so maybe a fun project would be to integrate one into the keyboard.


The problem is the phone isn't really customizable. With the API they used with the G15 and G19 (and G13 game pad) there was a user made application call LCDSirReal. I could have time/date, cpu and mem stats, network transfer stats, and a couple other things all showing all the time on the screen. It had a built in section for itunes and winamp integration, so the next song title would flash on that screen, then in a little tab show the remaining time and what the song play status was (paused/playing). IDK, maybe after having my G15 for 7 years I got used to it I guess. I still like this keyboard, but just wish I didn't have to trade it off for the loss of the built in screen.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> The problem is the phone isn't really customizable. With the API they used with the G15 and G19 (and G13 game pad) there was a user made application call LCDSirReal. I could have time/date, cpu and mem stats, network transfer stats, and a couple other things all showing all the time on the screen. It had a built in section for itunes and winamp integration, so the next song title would flash on that screen, then in a little tab show the remaining time and what the song play status was (paused/playing). IDK, maybe after having my G15 for 7 years I got used to it I guess. I still like this keyboard, but just wish I didn't have to trade it off for the loss of the built in screen.


Since AIDA64 supports ARX, this isnt a problem anymore. You can have any sensorpanel on your phone.


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Since AIDA64 supports ARX, this isnt a problem anymore. You can have any sensorpanel on your phone.


Do you have any suggestions then? Cause the app submissions on logitech all are kind of meh for me.


----------



## LocutusH

You just have to configure the ARX in AIDA64, and then create an "LCD" with all the sensors you want.
Then you fire up your ARX app on phone, and will find an AIDA64 tab. Works much like a html webpage, wich is refreshed in a customizable interval.


----------



## darkfirebg

Tried the G910, Razer Blackwidow Chroma and Bloody's infra red switched yesterday at a local store (no cheery MX keyboards were available unfortunately).
The idea was to buy the G910 right away, as i already have and love the g303, but... I didn't like the feeling of the romer-g switches at all. They felt just like a cheap membrane keyboard and really awkward to type with. I liked a lot the Razer green switches but they are far too loud and my girlfriend will simply throw me out if i buy it.. Finally i really loved the feel of the Bloody optical switches. They felt different, but in a good way. Also they were almost as quiet as my old membrane keyboard.. Unfortunately the only Bloody model that was available, had only 4 of these switches (ASWD), so for now I'm still trying to decide where to spend my money


----------



## ribizly

Hi All,

I have got a G413 (more or less the same build as the G910, but as I see the G413's topic is empty) and I realized the spacebar is really loud if I hit it in the middle.
Is there any way to make it more silence as the rest of the buttons?









BR,
Gyorgy


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ribizly*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have got a G413 (more or less the same build as the G910, but as I see the G413's topic is empty) and I realized the spacebar is really loud if I hit it in the middle.
> Is there any way to make it more silence as the rest of the buttons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR,
> Gyorgy


No such problem here, with 2 G910.


----------



## Irev

does anybody know if the Sound BlasterX Vanguard K08 keycaps can be swapped out with the G910 keycaps???

they look identical and also use romer g switches

here's a pic of the Sound BlasterX Vanguard K08 switches: https://www.vortez.net/articles_file/35984_creative%20vanguard%20k08%20switches.jpg


----------



## RevanCorana

Maybe, maybe not since RomerG stems are rectangular shaped it depends on if the orientation of the switch on the pcb are different between the two boards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ribizly*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have got a G413 (more or less the same build as the G910, but as I see the G413's topic is empty) and I realized the spacebar is really loud if I hit it in the middle.
> Is there any way to make it more silence as the rest of the buttons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR,
> Gyorgy


Take the keyboard apart, take the stabilizers out and lube them with a krytox mix.


----------



## ribizly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevanCorana*
> 
> Maybe, maybe not since RomerG stems are rectangular shaped it depends on if the orientation of the switch on the pcb are different between the two boards.
> Take the keyboard apart, take the stabilizers out and lube them with a krytox mix.


Thanks for the hint, but I have sold that and bought a CM Masterkeys Pro M and a CM Novatouch TKL. So I am good now.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ribizly*
> 
> Thanks for the hint, but I have sold that and bought a CM Masterkeys Pro M and a CM Novatouch TKL. So I am good now.


Novatouch.. I'm jealous!


----------



## ribizly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Novatouch.. I'm jealous!


Here in Hungary I have written into a keyboard topic about I am looking forward to get a Novatouch.
2 months later a guy just send me a message, he has one and don't use it, because he went to MX Reds and there is no need any more for the Novatouch.








I ran to him to get it into my hands.








And the ultimate surprise:
He has never used the original keycaps, because he used the keyboard with other keycaps.
So it is like brand new. :


----------



## RevanCorana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ribizly*
> 
> Thanks for the hint, but I have sold that and bought a CM Masterkeys Pro M and a CM Novatouch TKL. So I am good now.


Actually I sold my G410 too but now I regret lol. It was great to type on and game, quiet too and .. dem Romer-G .. tactility precise like a mouse click made in Japan... Topre's tactility is obviously not as fast being a rubber dome with the physical restriction associated.


----------



## connectwise

So are there alternatives to the keycaps from other keyboards?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> So are there alternatives to the keycaps from other keyboards?


For what keyboard? Romer-G switches use proprietary stems so you would have to get a set specifically for that (I don't know if they actually make them).

Most custom keysets are for MX style switches, which is by far the most "knocked-off" switch and definitely most common type of mechanical keyboard. Those can be easily found.


----------



## Irev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> For what keyboard? Romer-G switches use proprietary stems so you would have to get a set specifically for that (I don't know if they actually make them).
> 
> Most custom keysets are for MX style switches, which is by far the most "knocked-off" switch and definitely most common type of mechanical keyboard. Those can be easily found.


does anybody read my posts lol I must be invisible...

the Sound BlasterX Vanguard K08 use romer-G switches and by looking at high-res photos the switch and keycaps look IDENTICAL
Im yet to prove this though.

I think das keyboard also make a romer g switch version


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> does anybody read my posts lol I must be invisible...
> 
> the Sound BlasterX Vanguard K08 use romer-G switches and by looking at high-res photos the switch and keycaps look IDENTICAL
> Im yet to prove this though.
> 
> I think das keyboard also make a romer g switch version


Yeah, the sound blaster uses Omron PRES switches, which essentially is the Romer-G just not under the Logitech brand, both manufactured by Omron.

I'm more commenting on custom keycaps sets of better quality keycaps not from a donor board.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Yeah, the sound blaster uses Omron PRES switches, which essentially is the Romer-G just not under the Logitech brand, both manufactured by Omron.
> 
> I'm more commenting on custom keycaps sets of better quality keycaps not from a donor board.


Better quality keycaps? In what way?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Better quality keycaps? In what way?


Objectively, In every way. Most mainstream companies use extremely cheap and thin ABS keycaps. They will smooth out and start to shine over time with use. Also, depending on the process they use to put the legends on the keys, those can fade also. Top printed typically being the worst. PBT plastic keycaps will never smooth out or show signs of shining. They are typically double-shot so legends will never fade also because they aren't "printed legends".

Not all ABS keycaps are bad though, take GMK keycap sets for instance. They are double-shot ABS keycaps with great process quality and thickness. After using a nice set of thick PBT or GMK keycaps you really feel the difference when you go back to a very thin, flimsy feeling keycaps.

Now, none of these keycaps will fit the Romer-G or Omron PRES switches due to the stem they use. Almost everything custom or aftermarket is made for MX style switches. Topre probably being the 2nd easiest to find due to how long they have been around also and them being more "top shelf" for certain users.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Objectively, In every way. Most mainstream companies use extremely cheap and thin ABS keycaps. They will smooth out and start to shine over time with use. Also, depending on the process they use to put the legends on the keys, those can fade also. Top printed typically being the worst. PBT plastic keycaps will never smooth out or show signs of shining. They are typically double-shot so legends will never fade also because they aren't "printed legends".
> 
> Not all ABS keycaps are bad though, take GMK keycap sets for instance. They are double-shot ABS keycaps with great process quality and thickness. After using a nice set of thick PBT or GMK keycaps you really feel the difference when you go back to a very thin, flimsy feeling keycaps.
> 
> Now, none of these keycaps will fit the Romer-G or Omron PRES switches due to the stem they use. Almost everything custom or aftermarket is made for MX style switches. Topre probably being the 2nd easiest to find due to how long they have been around also and them being more "top shelf" for certain users.


Ok, but you still didnt answer the question, in what way those better than the stock G910 ones?
I have two G910 since more than 2 years, and none of them shows any sign of wear. Nor shine, or fade. So why replace them?


----------



## connectwise

he just answered you in which ways. That's also not mentioning the funky shapes of the stock 910.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> he just answered you in which ways. That's also not mentioning the funky shapes of the stock 910.


Sorry, but i dont see any reason there, to replace the G910 keycaps. Nor the "funky shape", wich i like more than any other keycaps...


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Ok, but you still didnt answer the question, in what way those better than the stock G910 ones?
> I have two G910 since more than 2 years, and none of them shows any sign of wear. Nor shine, or fade. So why replace them?


It's more personal preference for the most part, but higher-quality keycaps tend to be "double-shot" PBT or ABS instead of pad printed, and PBT is just a stronger plastic. You can also find after-market keycap sets in a variety of profiles and colorways. My DASKeyboard is great other than the fact it came with cheap ABS keycaps. I used it for ~4 months for 10+ hours per day (mainly from work) and the keys started to shine and legends were fading. This is a big reason I prefer PBT or a higher-quality keycap, this is also the main reason why I prefer to use blank keycaps also. Aesthetically I love the way they look, but I also touch-type and do a lot of it almost every day so it works for me.

Never owned a romer-g keyboard but from the few, I have tested I know they would never work for me. I thought I would dislike the keycap profile they use a lot more than I actually did, but they are much smoother than the typical PBT that I'm used to and my typing accuracy was pretty bad on it. Romer-G switches themselves feel mushy to me, however, I dislike most MX style switches too for their feel. It's also too excessive for me, I don't need all those buttons and dedicated keys, I prefer a much more compact keyboard.

After-market keycaps sets though have traditionally been aimed more towards the enthusiast and hobbyist group rather than a typical user or gamer looking for a flashy keyboard. The main-stream companies are the ones targeting the "gamer" crowd with these RGB full-size with dedicated macro/media keys and built-in wrist rests because that's what that majority wants. Hobbyists and more professionals who are using their keyboard for 10+ hours a day tend to go for something tailored to their personal use specifically.

Again though, it mainly comes down to personal preference and what you care about in a keyboard.


----------



## LocutusH

Ok, so IF you had a G910, you would want to replace the keycaps... mainly because of their shape, since there is nothing wrong with their quality.
So its your personal preference. Not a quality issue with the G910 at all.
I also use one of them at work, so it would show wear, or fade, or shine or something like this after 2 years, if it wouldnt be a good quality keycap.
However i would also prefer a smaller, even wireless keyboard, but i am so used to its keycap shape, and good quality, that simply none of the competitors or successors appeal to me. Maybe logitech will release a high-end wireless mech in the future. Since they already have a simple version out.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Ok, so IF you had a G910, you would want to replace the keycaps... mainly because of their shape, since there is nothing wrong with their quality.
> So its your personal preference. Not a quality issue with the G910 at all.


No, what I'm saying is that there are many reasons for why someone would want to change keycaps and it doesn't just have to be the objective quality to justify it as keyboards are mainly about personal preference.

For me personally, _IF_ I had a G910, I would want to change the keycaps because all of it is a quality issue to me. Non double-shot keycaps just don't work for me. The coating is too slippery and the keycaps are too flimsy, thin, and the shape is just another issue in itself to me. I also would want to change the switches because I don't like the feel of Romer-G so this is why I would never own a G910 to begin with.

However, with that said one couldn't even put an aftermarket keycap set on this because of the proprietary switch they use which goes back to one of my earlier posts.

Personal use and ones typing-style will determine how fast/long keys will start to shine and fade. It's a good thing that you got 2 years of use without shining with yours, but I've experienced things differently when it comes to cheap ABS keycaps and that's why I have my reasoning. Some will view this as that they are good enough while others know exactly what they want.


----------



## RevanCorana

There is no quality issue with the G410 keycaps, maybe there is with the quality of your posts however









You say the G910 coating is slippery while in reality they're slightly rubber coated, very grippy.

With your stance of keyboard overlord it's weird that you still associate ABS with "cheap". Dont you know the highest quality and most expensive caps are made of ABS?









Also are you done talking **** on stuff you dont know?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevanCorana*
> 
> There is no quality issue with the G410 keycaps, maybe there is with the quality of your posts however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say the G910 coating is slippery while in reality they're slightly rubber coated, very grippy.
> 
> With your stance of keyboard overlord it's weird that you still associate ABS with "cheap". Dont you know the highest quality and most expensive caps are made of ABS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also are you done talking **** on stuff you dont know?


You must be new here and/or very bad with reading comprehension. I have already stated that GMK keycaps are some of the best you can buy and they are double-shot ABS. I am well aware that SP keycaps are ABS, but again they are double-shot which is what makes these keycaps better than any mainstream company that just does pad-printed or coated single ABS keycaps.

The "coating" on the logitech keys are just that, it's a legit coating they put over the key. It doesn't last forever and with cheap ABS keycaps like that they will shine and fade over time, its inevitable

Also to note, _most_ of the keyboard community will associate ABS with cheaper quality because that's what it is the majority of the time. The process to create PBT keycaps is different, and because of the different plastic which is prone to warping makes it more difficult to process. Therefore, you simply don't see cheap PBT keycaps sets get made so you basically only find cheap ABS sets while most of the PBT sets are of better quality, that's just reality.

You don't need to justify your purchase to me but you seem upset because you feel like you have to. Again, if you had read anything you would know that my stance on this is almost completely personal preference and if it works for you then that's great.

You have a lot to learn about keyboard, I'd be happy to school you again but next time just ask


----------



## LocutusH

Rubber coating on the G910 keys?
Does any of you really have a G910, or just talking nonsense?


----------



## saltedham

the keys on my g410 and pro (both romer-g switches) havent gone shiny like the keyboard overlord said. ive had them since they came out.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saltedham*
> 
> the keys on my g410 and pro (both romer-g switches) havent gone shiny like the keyboard overlord said. ive had them since they came out.


Actually i havent seen a single complaint yet about these logitech G keycaps quality. I think some people just like to generalise from other keyboards brands quality issues, because its easyer to see the world black&white.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saltedham*
> 
> the keys on my g410 and pro (both romer-g switches) havent gone shiny like the keyboard overlord said. ive had them since they came out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Actually i havent seen a single complaint yet about these logitech G keycaps quality. I think some people just like to generalise from other keyboards brands quality issues, because its easyer to see the world black&white.


It mainly has to do with typing habits and personal use, but what everyone seems to be forgetting is that the original question asked was if there are any alternative keycaps to these ones and I answered that. There have been about 3 people now who join in on the conversation halfway through and have no idea what the context even is.


----------



## Asus11

hey guys stuck between the G810 or G910

one thing I need to ask, can I turn off all the lights off the keyboard?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> hey guys stuck between the G810 or G910
> 
> one thing I need to ask, can I turn off all the lights off the keyboard?


Yes, its just a button to press on the G910.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Yes, its just a button to press on the G910.


its too late, I went with the g810, it also has the button, thank you anyway









edit : does anyone else get an annoying spring noise after typing from the keyboard?

like a spring droning noise right after, sounds like a light saber every time I end a key stroke


----------



## saltedham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> its too late, I went with the g810, it also has the button, thank you anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit : does anyone else get an annoying spring noise after typing from the keyboard?
> 
> like a spring droning noise right after, sounds like a light saber every time I end a key stroke


the spacebar on my g410 (tenkeyless 910) spacebar made a sorta spring noise. the pro (tenkeyless g810) doesnt.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> its too late, I went with the g810, it also has the button, thank you anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit : does anyone else get an annoying spring noise after typing from the keyboard?
> 
> like a spring droning noise right after, sounds like a light saber every time I end a key stroke


Yes. Prevalent on the left side of the space board and some modifiers.

g410 and g613


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> its too late, I went with the g810, it also has the button, thank you anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit : does anyone else get an annoying spring noise after typing from the keyboard?
> 
> like a spring droning noise right after, sounds like a light saber every time I end a key stroke


No such noise here, on both of my G910's.


----------



## connectwise

I should revise, g410 no such noise, but g613 definite noise.


----------



## Notor1ouS

does anyone know how i can change the pre-defined color profiles when the logitech software is not running?
ive read on reddit for the g810, that you need to press and hold the LED Button and press 1-5 (not keypad), to change the out-of-box color.
that doesnt work for me on the g910.

any ideas?

when i kill the logitech process via taskmanager, it stays on the custom color.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notor1ouS*
> 
> does anyone know how i can change the pre-defined color profiles when the logitech software is not running?
> ive read on reddit for the g810, that you need to press and hold the LED Button and press 1-5 (not keypad), to change the out-of-box color.
> that doesnt work for me on the g910.
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> when i kill the logitech process via taskmanager, it stays on the custom color.


As far as i know, the G910 can only be accessed by its own API. So it needs the G Software, even for 3rd party programs. Never heard of any other methods in the last 2 years.


----------



## LocutusH

https://www.techtesters.eu/logitech-g910-orion-spectrum-review/

Interesting to see, that this recently reviewed G910 has a lot of differences to my years old ones...
Same product name and number, but completely different keycaps, and arm rest...


----------



## saltedham

LocutusH said:


> https://www.techtesters.eu/logitech-g910-orion-spectrum-review/
> 
> Interesting to see, that this recently reviewed G910 has a lot of differences to my years old ones...
> Same product name and number, but completely different keycaps, and arm rest...


are you confusing the orion spark with the orion spectrum?


----------



## LocutusH

saltedham said:


> are you confusing the orion spark with the orion spectrum?


Maybe? ***? Why are there 2 keyboards, under the same model number?


----------



## MKUL7R4

I know a ton of people hate the G410 Atlas Spectrum because it looks a little funky, but I got a refurb for $60 over a year ago and I love the thing. Romer-G switches are awesome for gaming.


----------



## ilmazzo

MKUL7R4 said:


> I know a ton of people hate the G410 Atlas Spectrum because it looks a little funky, but I got a refurb for $60 over a year ago and I love the thing. Romer-G switches are awesome for gaming.


I'm quite sure that this will be my first tkl mech keyboard but jeeeeeez 140€ are way to much for "a piece of plastic and some leds" , the sharkoon purewriter has even IT layout and much cleaner look but no palmrest and dunno if I will like the more noisy action while typing/using it.......and I can save a 50€ as well...


----------



## Pings

I own the Logitech G513 with the Romer-G Tactile switches. I really like the feel the of the Romer-G Tactile switches as they feel like MX Reds. I don't know about the looks of the G910 but the G513 or the Pro is more my style. The Romer-G switches are awesome for gaming as they are faster the MX Reds and a bit slower the MX Slivers.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Pings said:


> I own the Logitech G513 with the Romer-G Tactile switches. I really like the feel the of the Romer-G Tactile switches as they feel like MX Reds. I don't know about the looks of the G910 but the G513 or the Pro is more my style. The Romer-G switches are awesome for gaming as they are faster the MX Reds and a bit slower the MX Slivers.


The tactiles feel like reds? How are they called "tactile" then?


----------



## saltedham

MKUL7R4 said:


> The tactiles feel like reds? How are they called "tactile" then?


the tactile romer-g's dont feel like reds. i havent tried the linear romer-g's that are available on the g513 keyboard


----------



## LocutusH

One of my G910 started to write double spaces today.
Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## LocutusH

LocutusH said:


> One of my G910 started to write double spaces today.
> Any ideas how to fix this?


I am going to answer my own question: A drop of alcohol in the switch solved the problem. After drying and reconnect, there is no more double space.


----------



## Irev

so ive broken a few keycaps on my g910 and guess what... trying to find a replacements is IMPOSSIBLE or SUPER EXPENSIVE, might aswell buy a whole new keyboard at this point who would of thought that breaking a keycap means BUYING A WHOLE NEW KEYBOARD. so annoyed at romer G switches, I don't mind the switches been using them daily for years now but I really dislike the fact that I can't make a simple repair to the keyboard,

I think at this point i'll be moving back to cherry mx keyboard with easy replaceable keycaps... also the romer G keycaps break SOOOOOO much easier then cherry style keycaps reviews fail to mention how fragile the stems are on these keycaps and its a real negative to their design.. its a real shame.... gonna chuck my g910 in the bin now..


----------

